# Transport UK to Portugal



## johnnort (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello.
I am bidding on a small luggage trailer (a trailer that is towed behind a motorcycle) so details are approximate.
Pickup location: Waterlooville, nr. Portsmouth to anywhere in Portugal if you have a base to keep costs down. If not the address is PINHAL NOVO, 2955-075, close to Lisbon.
Length (including tow bar) 1.70m X Width 1.10m X Height 0.80m.
Weight approx. 300kg but trailer has wheels attached.
It is not packaged or palleted but can be towed.
Flexible delivery throughout the month of April after the 7th.
Your estimate is required quickly, as the price dictates how much I pay for the trailer and auction ends in 3 days.
Looking forward to hearing from you at your very earliest convenience.
Kind regards,. John JOHN


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Direct Transport are in Andover Hants and ship weekly to the Algarve via Portsmouth - a quote from them would be one of the best low cost options. Otherwise why not purchase in Portugal and save the shipping all together? A search on OLX for 'reboque atrelado' brings up quite a few.


----------



## johnnort (Mar 2, 2018)

Thank you Mrbife, I shall contact them. I have in fact found a few couriers that will transport my item at reasonable prices.
It is just not possible to buy second hand tow behind mc trailers here in Portugal. They are a specialist item. New, in Portugal, extremely expensive.


----------

